# Surly Lowside as an urban/dj/park bike ?



## crashedupderby (Nov 21, 2005)

Seriously thinking about a Lowside for an unban/dj/park bike, anyone here have any experience with one? ridden one? its basically the bastard child spooky darkside and a bmx bike ..isnt it?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

No replies to this yet? I would think it would work quite well, but I have no experience with DJ bikes. I'm currently in the market for my first one for urban trials skills practice along with pump track and some actual dirt jumping. 

Curious to hear what others think of the Surly. I like that it's available in XL. The other bike I'm considering is the Transition PBJ as it's the biggest/longest reach I can find.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I hadn't seen the Surly Lowside before it is an interesting looking bike. Another bike that would be similar would be the NS Bikes Surge Evo. To me plus size sizes seem like a really weird choice for a bike to that kind of stuff on. 

NS Bikes has some other cool bikes that might fit your wants as well. 

TBH I would go with a BMX. Much cheaper, strong, easier to toss around. I ride a 21" top tube and I am 6'2". I do want to try a DJ bike at some point though.


----------



## crashedupderby (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks, I already have a bmx bike, looking for something for the trails, mostly mtb style djs and urban cruising and hucking. Lurking on the Surly forums just seeing if anyone here had any experience with it. Thanks!


----------



## Mugga chucka (Nov 21, 2018)

This is my first post and im a noob but i will say that im stoked on my lowside! Im 6'2" 225lbs 34" inseem, long arms n legs and a shorter torso. After tons of research I went with an xl lowside and it fits great. I bought the complete since i didnt really have a frame of refernce to "build what i want" I'll be changing some things but its a good bike to start. I could've maybe went with a large but i like the reach on the xl and the sunrise bars are excellent. I would say this bike is exactly as surly describes it! I wanted to go steel and just wanted a bike to step out my door and have some fun gettin fit and go wherever i want. The lowside is spot on. Mostly just urban assault, staircases, curbs, muddy whatever and riding through mr wilsons perfectly manacured yard so far. Great bike, no fuss, plenty of options. Also new to singlespeed and its great. I dont know anything about dj but im sure it can handle some moderate jumps. Also its black on black on black like a ninja, what else is there to say.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

I’m interested in the Lowside too. 

Surly has its intended use listed as “condition 2” which part of the description says “drops are intended to be limited to 6” or less”. 

Doesn’t sound like a bike I’d want to doing smallish jumps, urban assault, or mellow BMX track excursions which is what I had in mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

racefit said:


> I'm interested in the Lowside too.
> 
> Surly has its intended use listed as "condition 2" which part of the description says "drops are intended to be limited to 6" or less".
> 
> ...


updated to condition 3, but not fixed on their website. FWIW


----------

